
‘No code’ will define the next generation of software - TakakiTohno
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/07/no-code-will-define-the-next-generation-of-software/
======
simonblack
I've been seeing this canard for the last 40 years. When my ghost return in 40
years hence, things will be no different.

It ranks up there with "We will all speak to our computers instead of WIMPing
or CLIing them". Yeah, right. There's no way we will speak to our computers
until AI has improved to such an extent that the spoken word is truly
understood in all of its myriad nuances by a computer. I don't see that
happening for at least another hundred years.

------
raxxorrax
Again?

Disregard that, but we could really do with "fewest-code-possible" workflow
engines with basic actions like modifying a database value or sending a mail
on certain triggers. Flow of MS was hinting in that direction but the product
got integrated into their BI solution and renamed power automate or something
like that. And you have to pay for an action that does a HTTP-request. So I
guess this was failure. Many companies might not know it, but are looking for
that I think.

